# What a beautiful day Sunday - Pomps on fly



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

It was such a nice day wet wading the sand bars of the Alabama gulf coast. Caught these two beauties on a hand tied SF hair clouser on a #4 Gamkatsu hook and xs red eyes - what I'm trying to make look like a blood minnow. 6wt templefork and intermediate sink line with 20lb tippet/leader. Numbers 16&17 for the year on fly.

The bonus is that Pompano are my wife's favorite fish on the grill - fine!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not easily impressed, but I'm impressed with that! That had to be super fun on the fly! Thanks for posting.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice catch:thumbup: Any pic's of the fly???


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Very nice . I know what I'll be doing when I get home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!!! On the FLY! WOW!!!

My favorite fish too!

Jim


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice.
My favorite food fish as well and I've 
never caught one on the fly.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

That is an a accomplishment - Congrats!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice.....................

Robin


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Very nice catch :thumbsup:. Blind casting or did ya see them headin' your way??


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

wtbfishin said:


> Very nice catch :thumbsup:. Blind casting or did ya see them headin' your way??


I've only sight fished to a couple of pompano as they're always moving and I wet wade on the sand bars casting out towards deeper water so vis isn't great like from a casting platform. Prefer sight-casting but will make 100 casts for one Pompano anyday the wind and lack of waves give it to me. Had two different 5 fish days this season with a better cast to fish ratio.

Thanks for all the positive comments!:thumbup:


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks, I've caught a few, most came on blind cast. I always seem to spook the ones I see. 

I think I'd rather catch a Pompano on the fly rod than anything else, you got me heading down, I've tried 2 days this week w/ only one unknown good size dark fish gave my fly a chase but that is it. The water seems almost void of fish along the lip in WC. Ideal to fly fish though until the west winds starts up (RH here).


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Broke the tip on my 7wt 10ft redington two weeks ago on a WSW wind with backcast slamming weighted clouser back into rod. Only had three bites in 3hrs Sunday. The other was a undersize flounder. Heck man, it's a walk on a deserted beach on a gorgeous fall day... doesn't suck


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hot DANG!!! On a fly rod! that certainly is an accomplishment!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

well I'm back after a couple of hours, SKUNKED again. I believe I saw a few Blues and would of been happy w/that as a hook up but NOOOO! It was pretty not a total waste of time 

The wind shifted and was coming out of the NW ever so slight, I was throwing a 330 gr fast sink, it turns out that seemed a little more hairy than with my floating line. I Hit the rod a couple of times and when it nailed my shoulder I decided to finish the session turning towards shore and throwing my back cast out :yes:!


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Have you thought of standing on a step ladder for better visibility. If pomps are travelers one could sit and watch and even see other travelers to cast to for passing the time.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

ditz said:


> Have you thought of standing on a step ladder for better visibility. If pomps are travelers one could sit and watch and even see other travelers to cast to for passing the time.



My favorite technique! 8ft ladder with a hand net and a foam seat... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I like fishing off the ladder, had a lot of fun on a ladder spring of this year. It would of been perfect the last few days for a ladder if any fish were here.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

My eyes aren't good enough for sight fishing anymore. 

I cast to areas that are more turbulent from my boat along the beach.

Using a spinner and a famous Connor jig.

I do okay...

But I'll try a fly now.

Jim


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

I've been getting skunked pretty regularly myself. Great catch though!


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

ditz said:


> Have you thought of standing on a step ladder for better visibility. If pomps are travelers one could sit and watch and even see other travelers to cast to for passing the time.


I bow hunt and can see how it would work - I've considered it but really like to move around a lot from cut to cut while wade fishing. Now I just use a fanny pack, waterproof fly box and bottle of water. Toying with getting a paddleboard... There is something to be said about casting to and battling fish while up to your waist in their environment.


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

I fish off a paddle board in the bay and bayous, it's great for vision, casting and sneaking up on fish. Haven't tried it in the Gulf but I think it's worth a try this winter.


----------

